# piston rod sling shot



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

just a quick one
a few of you know i work at a bike shop ,,,,
an it been wide open with all the sunshine down south been crazy
any way one of the tec.s gave me a new toy ,,,
it is a conecting rod from a VTR250 ,,,
COOOOOOL AS CAN BE 
i made the tabs out of zip ties an para cord in about 5min she ready for tubes i think


























just wonted to share got go they running me non stop
thanks for the look see
good shooting


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

hey man!! I WAS WORKING ON THE SAME THING!!!







... SHUUTS!!... just that.. my piston rods are a bit bigger









great idea


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a great idea. Looks like it will shoot like a dream! Good thinking, Jeph.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

What a cool idea!!!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

What a cool idea!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another great scavenger slingshot ... Congratulations!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great looking shooter!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Cool, if you look way back in the gallery, you can find where one of the early members of this site did something similar.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

That's a beute! If their cheap you could set up a bunch and sell. The are small(which I prefer) and probably great shooters! How the tabs workin'?


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

neat idea


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

way to recycle metal. i like odd slingshots.such as yours. it shows a bit of thinking outside the box.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool idea, even comes with a ready made Pinky hole. Neat.
Philly


----------



## PebbleShooter (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha it seems i wasn't the only one having ideas about making one. Good job man!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

That's a geat idea, Jephroux!!!

There will be a "hunert" piston-rod slingshots being used within the next week.

Stuff like this is what this forum is all about.

Well done, says I.

WD40


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Speaking as a gearhead and a motorcyclist I really like it!
I'd like to have that and a VTR 250 to go with it







.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

It's rather charming. Excellent piece.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Very cool idea and innovative execution! 
Please let us now how it shoots.
It actually got me thinking about shot peening a bronze slingshot...and im not just talking about just fork hits


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

This forum is fantastic! It's amazing how many ideas come to light. That's the way I intend a community of slingshooters. I hope to be able to give valuable things as well. Thanks Jephroux!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

take your finger out of its BIG END


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

If it's usable ,it can be made shootable! Very cool Bud! I love it! Flatband


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

the bottom of a con rod is called the big end. the top is called a little end. big end is attached to crank shaft. little end is attached to piston.... the con rod transfers the up and down movement of the pistons into the circular motion of the crank shaft..... big end is funny in a childish way. .... its a good idea for a catty


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i found one of these last week, i am going to try this. yes, im stealing your idea.







ill let you know how mine works out for me whenever i get around to it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hope youse all had a good look at it . . . It's mine now -- ALL MINE!!! Haaaaahaaaaaa!


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

M_J said:


> Speaking as a gearhead and a motorcyclist I really like it!
> I'd like to have that and a VTR 250 to go with it
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! Honestly, the first thought that went through my head was, "Dang, I wish I had a VTR250!" Sweet little bike.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a great idea and a neat little slingshot. Nice one Jeff.
Martin


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good job....a fork hit shouldnt do any damage


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I just got this excellent shooter in the mail from Jeff. I had a lot of fun shooting it, but had to get back to work. Tonight they'll be more time. Jeff rigged this thing up just right. Again: excellent shooter.

Thanks Jeff.

By the way, this will quell any future ideas I may get about trying a Milbro because this seems to be very close to the same size. Only a lot cooler IMO.


----------

